# Beppo hat gekleckert



## AMUN (3 Nov. 2006)

Beppo hat gekleckert 

Vor 50 Jahren: Erster Werbespot im deutschen Fernsehen 

Beppo Brehm (mit Liesl Karlstadt) eröffnet das Werbefernsehen


Sauberkeit steht in der Bundesrepublik der 50er Jahre hoch im Kurs. 
Auf den Kinoleinwänden regiert die reine Idylle, die beschmutzte 
Vergangenheit liegt gefühlte tausend Jahre zurück und gegen tiefbraune 
Flecken auf weißen Westen wirken so genannte Persilscheine wahre Wunder. 
Nicht weiter erstaunlich also, dass ausgerechnet ein Waschmittel, 
dessen Name sich aus seinen Bestandteilen PERborat und SILikat ableitet, 
als erstes Produkt im deutschen Werbefernsehen präsentiert wird.

Der Hörfunk strahlt schon seit 1949 Werbung aus. In den Fernsehanstalten 
dagegen denkt man mit höchst gemischten Gefühlen über die neue 
Einnahmequelle nach. "Das Soll des Mediums sei, dass die Kraft von Bild 
und Wort das Gute wirke", schreibt Adolf Grimme, Chef des Nordwestdeutschen 
Rundfunks (NWDR), dem Fernsehen 1953 ins Stammbuch. Doch gegen die 
lockende Macht der boomenden Wirtschaft, die unbedingt auf die Mattscheibe 
will, haben die Bedenkenträger keine Chance. Obwohl die deutschen 
Zeitungsverleger Sturm laufen gegen die neue Konkurrenz, sendet der 
Bayerische Rundfunk am 3. November 1956 den ersten Werbespot im deutschen 
Fernsehen.

Um 19.30 Uhr, in der eigens als Reklameinsel kreierten Sendung "Zwischen 
halb und acht", stehen die Volksschauspieler Liesl Karlstadt und Beppo Brehm 
als Wirtshausgäste vor einem plötzlichen Problem. 
Beppo hat gekleckert. - "Aber ich bitte sie, das kann doch vorkommen", 
tröstet die hilfreiche Bedienung. "Dafür gibt's ja gottseidank Persil. 
Nicht wahr, gnädige Frau? Wünsche weiterhin gutes Weißen." - "Siehst Liesl, 
das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen dir und dem feinen Mann. Du machst 
gleich ein Trara und der gebildete Mensch sagt nur: Persil, Persil und nichts 
anderes." - Gong.

Die Zeitungsverleger schäumen daraufhin vor Wut, protestieren gegen die ihrer 
Ansicht nach ungerechtfertigte Ausweitung der Tätigkeit einer 
öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalt. Sie gehen vor Gericht, um ein Verbot zu 
erwirken, doch die Klage wird abgewiesen. Ab Oktober 1957 ziehen dann auch 
die anderen Anstalten der ARD mit eigenen Werbesendungen nach. Zahlreiche 
weitere Klagen der Zeitungsverleger folgen, bis 1964 eine Kommission des 
Deutschen Bundestags urteilt: "Die Zeitungen haben keine Werbekunden an das 
Fernsehen verloren. Das Fernsehen hat keine Wettbewerbsverzerrungen verursacht, 
sondern nur Anteilsverschiebungen."


*Ich finde es nur schade das die Werbung immer von den Spielfilmen unterbrochen wird *


----------



## rise (3 Nov. 2006)

Beppo Brehm????
Liesl Karstadt???

hmm..eindeutig nicht meine Zeit...
aber danke für die Info wie es früher "drüben" so war im Werbe-TV


----------



## kijoto (4 Nov. 2006)

Ja damals war alles sehr komisch^^


----------



## simon27 (5 Nov. 2006)

Also, was mich im Moment am meisten an der ganzen Werbung stört ist, dass sie so ätzend laut gemacht wird. Bei jedem Werbeblock muss man erstmal die Lautstärke runterdrehen weil die Werbung so aus dem Lautsprecher brüllt.


----------

